# Unknown Watch



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi All,

Firstly thank you for reading this and for any help

I have an old fob watch and would really like to know anything about it. I have tried to do a bit of research and the following is what I think:

It is a key wind fob watch - probably a ladies

It is in silver and 37mm dia

It is hallmarked Birmingham 1893/94

Makers initials appear to be E(or F)M which could be Frederick Marson but I am guessing here

It still works!!





































Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The case may be english, but the watch movement is swiss made, a "Lepine cal. 4" from around the 1860ies. You could show us a picture from the hallmarks, maybe...

Andreas


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Andreas,

Many thanks for the info - was this 'Lepine cal 4' movement a reasonable one?

Best wishes


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Depends on the finishing. The qualities reached from "poor" to "wow", but they were still a mass product, made in millions in several ebauche manufactures.

Your movement would just be an "is ok, there are worse" with its 10 jewels.

Andreas


----------

